# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Ветеринарный семинар.

## Anna Kuleshova

Дорогие друзья! 
MT&#220; DRESSEUR приглашает вас на ветеринарный семинар для владельцев кошек и собак! Семинар будет проходить в Таллинне, в конференц зале бизнес центра WTC, расположенного на Нарва мнт. 11Д.
Основные темы будут:
1.Правильное питание - залог здоровья Вашего питомца.
2.Вязка, беременность, роды - для тех кто начинает свой путь в разведении кошек и собак.
3.Процедуры, к которым должен быть готов каждый владелец!   
4.Оказание первой помощи при травмах и заболеваниях.

Лекции будут прочитаны на двух языках: на русском языке - 7 марта (воскресенье), на эстонском языке - 13 марта(суббота). 
 Лекции прочтут следующие специалисты:
Татьяна Кашина – практикующий доктор, специалист по кожным заболеваниям, микробиолог (клиника VETEKSPERT).
Алексей Тучин – хирург, ортопед, травматолог (клиника VETEKSPERT).
А так же специальный гость семинара, врач из клиники при Тартуском институте ветеринарной медицины, одна из ведущих специалистов Эстонии по конной ветеринарии, опытный хирург Тиина Зыбин.
Дополнительная информация и запись на сайте:
http://hot.ee/dresseur/

----------

